# Sports Surgery Clinic, Dublin - Recommendations please!



## D&G

Does anybody know anything about the new 'Sports Surgery Clinic' in Santry, Dublin? I'm having surgery there next month. My surgeon has just started working there and also works in the Blackrock Clinic. I could have had my procedure done in Blackrock but I would have had a shortfall in my health insurance of €2,500. I don't know anything about this new sports clinic and am looking for advice? anybody had surgery there?


----------



## Cooper7

Hi D&G,

I saw you weren't getting any replies so I thought I'd reply. 

My brother went in last year for shoulder surgery (his surgeon also worked out of Blackrock Clinic). I visited him and was very impressed with the set up, very modern and high tech, each bed had it's own adjustable TV etc. The hospital itself was very quiet - I don't know how they stay in business.

Regarding his care, he had no complaints and was well looked after and he even enjoyed the food!

If you have any specific questions I'll ask him.

Hope this helps.


----------



## runner

It is generally regarded superior to Blackrock etc for sports related injury/surgery.
This is just general opinion, im not in any related profession.


----------



## csirl

Sports Surgery Clinic in Santry was set up to cater for professional athletes, so should be good. This is the reason it is beside the Airport - so patients can be flown in/out easily. I assume that they're after a proportion of the surgery on premiership players market. Possibly quiet because they have a small number of high worth patients.


----------



## truthseeker

Be aware that all the surgeons working in the Sports Surgery Clinic also work privately and/or publically in other hospitals. So the standard of surgery is not going to be any better or worse than you would would get if you were lucky enough to get the same guy publically in any of the other hospitals.

However, this place was set up to deal with a particular type of injury so no doubt if youve been sent there its for good reason.

One positive is that there are a lot of young surgeons up there who may be well versed in the newest techniques and have new ideas.

Ultimately, its private healthcare, so youre going to get all the bells and whistles you wouldnt get in a public ward.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Folks

We don't allow discussion of medical issues which includes recommendations for doctors. 

We will allow this thread as it is a discussion of facilities, but please keep in mind the Posting Guidelines.

Brendan


----------

